# Barista job opportunities in High Wycombe, Cambridge and Kingston



## iDStaffing (Aug 1, 2013)

*Do you have Barista experience or similar experience using bean to cup coffee machines? *

If so, here at iD Staffing we are looking for people to work part-time in-store demonstrating high end coffee machines.

Great daily rates and commission.

If this role interests you then please let me know and I can give you more details!

02074281477 or email [email protected]

Sophie


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This message was approved prior to posting


----------

